# stella and chewy questions



## dadsbrat (Feb 4, 2013)

ive just started baby on s & c and was wondering what to expect.

poop changes?
breath?
hungerier??
hows the best way ro feed it? dry or with water?
she weighs 12lbs so im giving her two patties a day, enough??
anything else i need to know?
any place with good prices on line??????

thx


----------



## Kelliope (Mar 11, 2011)

Two patties is nowhere near enough! There is a feeding recommendation on the package. Feeding wet is ideal. My dogs love it as an occasional addition to their usual homemade diet.


----------

